# serpentine drawer fronts



## deboydee57 (Jan 10, 2010)

i have an old oak dresser that i recieved in pieces that i am attempting to 

assemble. i am missing the top two serpentine drawer fronts.
i would like to know how these are built?
it seems so labor intensive to build them the way that i am building them;
(by cutting individual pieces on the band saw in the shape of serpentine top 

from the dresser and the laminating them)


thanks ,dan


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello, and welcome to the forum Dan !
We would need a photo of one of them before we can tell you how to make them. 
I would hazard a guess though and say a scroll saw.


----------

